# need help with homemade puppy food!



## sonya (Jan 28, 2013)

I just joined this site, hope someone can help! There is SO much information on the web, I am not sure what is good information and what not. 
We just got a 8 week old GS puppy. She has had her first set of shots and seemed healthy . She has already been sick and been to the vet ( bloody diareah , didn't eat, had a temperature), vet did some tests and could not find anything. He gave me 2 cans of special dog food to feed her and an antibiotic. She got better really fast but as soon as we switched her back to the dry kibble dog food ( Blue buffalo puppy food, from the pet store, not even the cheap stuff ) she got diareah again. 
I am now feeding her cooked white rice, ground beef and a little bit of canned dog food ( pedigree puppy food) and she is doing great. 
I would like to switch her over to homemade dog food only, but don't know how much to feed her, or what her exact nutrional needs are. Like Calcium, and other minerals and vitamins. 
Any suggestions? I have looked on this site and just can't find exactly what I need . How many calories do puppies need? How much calcium? 
Thanks


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

How much are you giving her? Overfeeding can cause loose stools and diarrhea.
Were fecal tests run to rule out giardia, coccidia, or any other types of worms?

Personally I feel that you can't duplicate a balanced (commercial) diet when it comes to puppies. The calcium- phosphorus ratios have to be just so, and it's going to be tough to do. Some feed raw - I'd say that's fine in an adult but (again, IMO) it's risky to try to do it with a rapidly growing puppy.

You could also try a puppy food with grain in it, not a grain free, Large breed Puppy, or give Adult Kirkland which is how we raise large breed puppies at least for the time they are here. I think 4Health is equivalent, or Diamond NATURALS (not plain Diamond).


----------



## sonya (Jan 28, 2013)

They tested her for parasites, parvo, worms and nothing came up. She seems perfectly healthy now as long as I don't feed her the dry dog food.
There has GOT to be some way to make dog food at home! I don't feed my family dried out crap with a list of 50 ingredients in it, made in China or something, why do I have to feed this to the puppy?


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Google William Cusick. He has developed home made breed specfic dog food. I have used it and all my dogs did very well on it - even one who had tummy issues as a pup. Many folks talked about adverse reactions to Blue Buffalo. Maybe they can give you some insight.

Some will tell you Cusick is a bit touched in the head - I do not know him. i do know his german shepherd diet worked for me.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Puppy Consultation


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Look up Carmspack on this board...she is a RAW GSD breeder of 30+ yrs and also developed a line of nutracuticals. She is a wealth of info.

Carmspack Working German Shepherds, Feed-Sentials


----------

